

Lessons learned from declined job applications - thomson
https://medium.com/business-startup-development-and-more/553c44bb57ca

======
jonsterling
A lot of good lessons to be found in here---but not necessarily the ones the
author intended to write about, perhaps.

This entire post seems like a last-ditch attempt to get re-noticed by the
company that rejected him (far be it from me to impute motives on the writer
of a Medium post, but here I am). It may in fact be something much less
embarrassing than that, and I hope it is.

Furthermore, his beatification of the Buffer "blog" is bizarre: it's a
Buzzfeed-style trash-bin of top ten tips for increasing your Social Marketing
nonsense. “Become the writer that I want to be”? Perhaps we understand the
term differently.

Nonetheless, we should all take to heart his parting note, "DO NOT let
rejection and self-doubt keep you from moving forward with your goals." I'd
just add, "Don't publish too much of what you write when you're down."

